# Horse Blooper Contest!



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Contest ends August 25. You can enter 2 photos or videos per class. Photos or videos you enter must be of you or your horse or taken by you.

Photo Classes:
1. Best Roll
2. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz In Paddock
3. Funniest Fall
4. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding
5. Ugliest/ Funniest Horse Expression
6. Best Rider Expression
7. Other Bloopers

Video Classes:
8. Best Roll
9. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz In Paddock
10. Funniest Fall
11. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding
12. Ugliest/ Funniest Horse Expression
13. Best Rider Expression
14. Other Bloopers


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Here are my entries*

Best Roll #1: Tia










Best Roll #2: Derby










Best Buck In Paddock: Manny (I hope turnout in an arena counts)










Funniest Horse Expression #1: Annie










Funnies Horse Expression #2: Dreamer


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Best Roll Charlie








Best roll Red








funniest face Josie








funniest face Scootie


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

4. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding - me & gypsy


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugliest Horse Expression










I hate it when I finally have a good smile, and my horse messes it up. lol


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

2. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz In Paddock








3. Funniest Fall








5. Ugliest/ Funniest Horse Expression








4. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*More entries from me!*

Okay so I have the time to enter the few other things I wanted to enter.

Here is my Video Entry for Best Buck during turnout: Manny

Bad Manny - YouTube

And here is my Video Entry for Best Other Blooper: Tia

Bad Tia - YouTube


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Bahaha i love Tias video...shes like
Uuuuum no. i dont do jumps.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Best Buck/rear/spazz while riding:


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Funniest horse expression:


----------



## maddisullivan (Aug 1, 2012)

Funniest horse expression #1


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

4. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding
Teddy the saddlebred


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

1. Best Roll









5. Ugliest/ Funniest Horse Expression









7. Other Bloopers


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Funniest expression, Dusty


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

randomrider92 said:


> 1. Best Roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see your entry for class 7...:-|


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

14. Other Bloopers


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Best Roll
2. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz In Paddock (I would classify that as a spazz :lol


----------



## Canteringleap (Aug 5, 2012)

Best refusal while riding & Facial expression (on rider) 









Facial expression -


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

*ill play ill play *

Photo Classes:
1. Best Roll
Splash:









Cody:










5. Ugliest/ Funniest Horse Expression
Cody: drugged up after teeth floating








6. Best Rider Expression
after Skip face planted in water









Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding-skip faceplant at beach









7. Other Bloopers

Cody getting up from role:


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

best buck/rear/spaz while riding


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> Best refusal while riding & Facial expression (on rider)


omg! hahaha i think your doing the wrong disipline with this horse...they should obviously be doing reining! haha


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wait! i found more








Best buck/rear/refuasl/spaz while riding


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I have two more pictures! Both are me (just started riding again after 9 months off due to having a baby so please don't judge my weight or my riding) and Tia and we are making funny faces. So rightfully, they are for the "Best Rider Expression" class and here they are


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

results coming soon!


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

results coming tomorrow-sorry to keep you waiting


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

randomrider92 said:


> 1. Best Roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I add one more? Best rider expression:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm just going to add for fun LOL
Rider expression
i have 2 so you can just look and laugh LOL















Best Roll
My gelding seemed to be saying i love you grass your sooo soft!!









Enjoy all!!! I just had to add because they are funny and i'm sure someone could use a laugh!! :-D


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Results are up 

Winners of Photo Classes:
1. Best Roll
BornToRun
2. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz In Paddock
HollyBubbles
3. Funniest Fall
HollyBubbles
4. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz/Refusal While Riding
AngieLee
5. Ugliest/ Funniest Horse Expression
Horses4Healing
6. Best Rider Expression
Horses4Healing
7. Other Bloopers
AngieLee

Winners of Video Classes:
9. Best Buck/Rear/Spazz In Paddock
Horses4Healing
14. Other Bloopers
Horses4Healing

Thanks everyone for a great contest!


----------

